# Can you see yourself playing 40k in 5 years? 10 years? 20 years?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I was just thinking about how long I've been playing 40k (Since the early 1990's), and was trying to picture myself playing in 5, 10, or even twenty more years. I KNOW 40k-ers who are in their fifties, but I don't know if I can see myself playing at that age...

So what about you folks? Can you see yourselves pushing around Space Marines in 5 years? 10 years? Or even 20 years from now? Can you see yourself teaching your grandkids how to play? Or do you think you will have moved onto other things by then? And why do you think you'll still be playing years from now?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Simply put HELL YES!.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

F*** yeah! For the Emperor!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Let me answer your question with a question: why WOULDN'T i be still be doing this hobby in 5/10/20 years?

Put simply, I shall have my Models for a long long time.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Now THAT's more of the kind of answer I was looking for, not the quick, "gotta get my post count up" ones... 

Come on, guys, think about it. Can you REALLY see yourselves playing in your 50s? In your 60s?

I'd LIKE to think I'll be playing 40k at that age, but with all my current health issues I probably won't live that long. Maybe somebody will invent a real Golden Throne? :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Come on, guys, think about it. Can you REALLY see yourselves playing in your 50s? In your 60s?


Yes, yes and yes...  I am board game addicted, and 40k is perfect for me... I cant just leave this hobby... I have sworn an oath to protect the Imperium of Man and to serve the Emperor, so there is no way out...


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Now THAT's more of the kind of answer I was looking for, not the quick, "gotta get my post count up" ones...
> 
> Come on, guys, think about it. Can you REALLY see yourselves playing in your 50s? In your 60s?


Nice response, here's mine.
Must get my thread count up by asking dumb ass questions.
then get my post count up by being a sarcastic cunt towards the people who reply.:laugh:

you didn't say give a reason why we will still be playing.
so a simple yes or no will service.

you don't have to be young to play wargames it's not like our hobby is skydiving or boxing.

we paint and play with little soldiers, so why would we not be doing it in *40* years for that matter.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> Nice response, here's mine.
> Must get my thread count up by asking dumb ass questions.
> then get my post count up by being a sarcastic cunt towards the people who reply.:laugh:
> 
> ...


And thats the kind of post that I enjoy giving rep for!  :victory:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll be playing both 40K and fantasy still, depends on what people wanna play at the time.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

not only will i play till im gone, but i leave my army in my grandchildrens hands to play for their life time


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Deneris said:


> I was just thinking about how long I've been playing 40k (Since the early 1990's), and was trying to picture myself playing in 5, 10, or even twenty more years. I KNOW 40k-ers who are in their fifties, but I don't know if I can see myself playing at that age...
> 
> So what about you folks? Can you see yourselves pushing around Space Marines in 5 years? 10 years? Or even 20 years from now? Can you see yourself teaching your grandkids how to play? Or do you think you will have moved onto other things by then?


 Not unless I can adapt to enjoying competitive play. 

It's become clear to me that 40k is a game for competitiveness, which as much as I hate that; It kinda makes sense.

I enjoy playing fluffy armies, and I complain when I get beaten by GT lists; but it's only recently, tonight infact; that I've realised that what I'm suggesting is insane.
Simplifying what I've been looking for; is for everyone to play stupid lists, so when I play fluffy lists; I don't get ridiculed and wiped off the table. 

As I say; I realise now that what I'm asking for is stupid, why should other people play like retards so that I can piss about successfully.

But; to sum up - Unless I can learn to appreciate another aspect of the game, other than 'Fluffy army lists' - I'm not going to be respected as a player, which will ultimately put me off the game, meaning I wouldn't be playing it for as long as I might hope.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

interesting point jimmy gunn.

But yes I've been playing since I was 13 and I can see myself still playing for who knows how long. My daughter has already collected and painted 5 models (she still needs a little work on them) and she's read one of the 40K novels (she's 8). I don't see any reason to stop unless say an individual becomes blind or loses their hands but playing in your sixties is possible. 

The only factor in will I continue to play is monetary. As long as I have the money to collect and play I will but if life changes on me for whatever reason financially it'll have to go.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

There are 20 odd guys who I play with..a lot. The yougest is 34, oldest is 67. The older guys in this group are the ones who probably buy more models and paint more also.

So yes, if the interest and enjoyment is still 'in you' then why the hell not:grin:


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I probably be playing it at my summer house when I'm eighty yelling waagh or for sanguinius at my friend when were playing.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

search116 said:


> I probably be playing it at my summer house when I'm eighty yelling waagh or for sanguinius at my friend when were playing.


 Don't old people die when you shout at them? :laugh:

...or is that your tactic!? You sneaky bastard. :biggrin:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Deneris said:


> I'd LIKE to think I'll be playing 40k at that age, but with all my current health issues I probably won't live that long. Maybe somebody will invent a real Golden Throne? :laugh:


Saddam Hussein had one. It didn't help his longevity at all...


----------



## Stuntiegirl (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I can see myself playing Warhammer in 5,10, 20 and even 40 or more years. I am planning on teaching my kid's how to play and about it very young so they play it too


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Hm. I still remember playing WWII army men and Civil War with my brother when I was 6 (He was 8.) And your army was as good as your aim with a marble, rubber band, or rock...depending on if we were at the dinner table or the garden. Rule #1 - Once placed, you cannot move a figure. Belly snipers rule!!!

The early years of table top with first D&D minis (Battleforce rules) and progressing to armies of Mechs for Battletech. The times gazing admiringly at the Rogue Trader, which I still have, and wondering where other than Berkley, Ca I would be able to even find GW models, which was some time in the eighties. Until I was finally an adult and had a job and could buy my army of Epic Squats!!!! (Pictures coming, per request of Viscount Vash) Our short foray into Warhammer Fantasy with the Undead, and now preparing to move 2 kids and a wife (my wife had gamed since before we met in high school) into 40K?

I haven't stopped playing with army men in over 35 years. What's another 20 at this point?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i like Stuntiegirls logic, have kids & brainwash them to love & play 40k.

ya i can see myself playing till i die, its my hobby, what i add to my armies is the issue.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I can see myself playing pretty much until the end. I might even have more models painted. I've already been wargaming since the 1960's...oh yeah I'm one of those old guys you're talking about!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Depends if they keep making bone-head rule-books and dumb it down so that even a cave-man can do it.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I will be playing this game pretty much until I lie in a grave rotting.... and if nurgle is real, I'll still be playing 

I love this game, and when I create spawn, I will teach this game to them, and probably have the idea that the IG is the only way to play 40k correctly, because armor, and hovercraft are for pansies...... well.. I guess they could play orks too...... 

I may not play the game too much (not much free time) but when I do I love it, and I love the modeling aspect, I'm past 10 years of playing now, and am reaching close to 15 

40k, is in my mind, part of my life, by the time I bite the dust (if I'm lucky enough to die from natural causes, preferably in my bed) I'll probably have over 1000 painted guardsmen.... shoot I'm already at 500. 

As much as I hate GW pricing, they made a great back story for the game, shoot, they made the freaking game. I love 40k, almost as much as I love my wife, thankfully she isn't on this board.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I tend to play in waves of several years with breaks of several years between. At the moment I am just starting to see an improvement in my painting and modelling so, as I still unconsciously perceive the figure preparing side of the hobby as a subsidiary rather than a separate hobby, at the moment I think I will be doing this until I am unable to continue.

As I have been playing since Rogue Trader and have faced the same opponents for years, I am fairly certain it is a strong part of my social scene.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

No idea. Like many gamers I have Gamer ADD -- so yes, I'll probably be playing some wargame (or a couple), but there's no telling if it'll be 40k. Depends on what my gamer buddies want to play at the time I suppose. The rules don't matter, playing with a good group does.


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

What else would I do when Im old and wrinkly and my kids never visit? 

Beating the snot out of younger ones who think they 'know it all.'


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Depends on the stat of the hobby in that many years, but I defiantly will be holding on to my collection for nostalgia alone.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it depends on several different things.

The first is if there is anybody around to game against. I'll play as long as I can but, once your getting on a bit people may not want to play the old git who brings in his really tired old school mini's.

The other is if the game is still in production and if it is still fun to play. If GW go bust , get bought out or simple ruin the game by rules changes I may have to change to a different game. I hope to still play something at least, and hopefully it will be 40k or something very similiar.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes I will.
I'm 48 and I've been collecting and playing since the original Rogue Trader release twenty-odd years ago. I'm not going to change now. Besides, my step-son has just started to take an interest...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Hell Yeah

While the enemies of the Allfarther still draw breath, there can be no respite.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes I can see myself playing for a long time and I am currently teaching my grandson to play. Hehehe:shok:


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I've played for the last 15 year, & almost finished my IG army :victory: , I don't see myself stoping in the next 15. 

I've had my off times, when all my friends stop playing, when the FLGS closed down and the closest GW was 2hrs away, ect. but I've aways come back to it. 

Over this last year I've found allot new friends to play with and almost gotten over my not wanting to hang out in GW store & play pick up games. I've played more in the last year then I ever have, in total, before.

Like I said I almost done around 6,000pts of IG, might as well use them.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

As I have recently just returned to playing the game, after a bout 3 or 4 year break, and having played 4-5 years before that... Hell yeah I see myself playing this in 5 to 10 years... unless I lose all sense and get a life of course :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm playing since Rogue Trader, and considering all of my current hobbies are the same as they were 20 years ago, I reckon they'll be the same in anohter 20.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

well I have been playing for a couple of years now so i don't see myself stopping. Maybe converting a lot more things to save myself money but other than that no. I won't let my grey knights or daemons go.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I can see myself still having the minis.
I can see myself playing other games with them (like Tomorrow's War).

I can see myself MAYBE playing a game of 6th edition 40k with them. 10th ed? Hell no. It'd probably be reduced to the point of tiddlywinks, except you need to have 10,000 counters just to play.

Already been playing this game for 20 years.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll still be wargaming in 20 years for now, but as far as 40k goes... I personally don't think that 40k will still be around 20 years from now as they are losing ground to other war games every day and continue to find ways to annoy their fans.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Playing in twenty years or so? Oh yes, I might even have a finished army by then.

The main question for me is, will I be able to afford GWs prices in twenty years time? Probably not.

So heres to being the old git with the antique army. :laugh:


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

I quit gaming completely back in 2000, when I quit working for GW in Toronto. 10 years down the road, in Asia and over dinner one evening a few months ago w/ my girlfriend (now wife) & another couple suddenly re-ignited my love for the hobby. Both of us (the guys) brought up 40K and turns out he used to play 5 years back. Ended up searching for an independant retailer that carries mostly all GW products along w/ a decent game club and now I'm completely hooked, if even more so than when I worked at GW.

Read through three HH novels, on my fourth and trying hard to finish my Baal Predator & Rhino so I can start my first 40K game in 10 years.

I believe that no matter how we age and grow, our passion will always be inside us and all it takes is a catalyst to bring our love for the hobby back out. As long as GW survives and continues to grow, improve on rules and keep designing amazing miniatures, I don't think I will stop gaming forever.....


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yes, yes i will. 
there will be no shortage of old gits to fight as the average age of tabletop warmongerers will rise (just like the average age of a gamer is current mid/high 30s and rising every year )
being a month short of 20, i'll still be playing in 40 years. if my 60th birthday cake isnt a golden throne, i'll write the kids out of my will


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sanity is for the weak.
Of course i will


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh...make it fifty years. By then I might (and I strongly stress 'might') have a finished army that I can drone on about to anyone who'll listen as I pass in and out of a senile state. Besides you silly man...I still have to find you one day and kick you for making chaos versions of my chapter... VENGEANCE SHALL BE MINE!!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

ummm maybe in ten years?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

if i get that old that i cant play then i will have a capitol imperialis styled mobility scooter made


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Even if I'm not playing then I expect that I will still have my models and picking them up every few years.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> Even if I'm not playing then I expect that I will still have my models and picking them up every few years.


That's about what I expect too. 

I switch hobbies fairly frequently. 40k has a lack of "character immersion/advancement" that I kind of miss from other hobbies and it doesn't involve things that fluctuate value (another hobby aspect I enjoy is the collecting/bartering for new stuff). But it is an absolute blast and you can put as much or as little time as you want in to it and still have fun.

I hope to be here at least in five years. So I can introduce my son to the game and use it to bond with him later in life.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

some of the specialist games yes

basic 40k god no way in hell, in 5yrs time a tactical squad will probably be £40 a box.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably. I'm only 24 after all. Well, for another three weeks. But, I see me playing in my 40s, no sweat.

Deoderant, you see?


----------



## Aldhissla (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll probably be playing in the next decade. As much as i bitch about the prices, I'm addicted. It's like when people tell me I'll grow out of metal one day, I just can't see it happening, i like it to much. Does anyone think GW will make it another few decades? It's fairly old now, but what would 40k look like in 30 years...


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes i can, Im 30 now, and I have been playing 40k etc since i was 12 my first ever foray into the fantasy world was Bloodbowl. The missus seems to put up with my toys well enough so no headaches from her.

Wonder if i can get my son into it when he's older 

oops thread necro, sorry.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I will probably make terrain and sell it.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

5 years? Without a doubt. 10 years? Maybe, depends on whether or not GW continues to jack prices and favor certain armies *coughSMcough* over the rest of them. 

20?...I really have no clue one way or another.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I will keep playing 40k until my rheumatoid arthritis hands can no longer roll the dice and hold a paint brush steady.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

hell ya
but one thing i wonder is if they will still make 40k in 5/10/20 years it just something i think about


----------

